# Alarmanlage



## pkdbommel (8. Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr euch so absichert beim angeln? bei uns wurden jetzt schon paar überfälle auf angler gemacht. jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einer kleinen alarmanlage mit batterie. aber ich hab schon den ganzen sonntag damit verbracht etwas zu finden, vll könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen. ich suche nen system mit zwei bewegungsmelder und empfänger fürs bivy, die meisten haben aber den alarm schon im bewegungsmelder. oder gibts sonst noch bessere alternativen? 
ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure antworten
lg bommel


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Bleib mit'm Arxxx zu Hause. Was nutzt Dir die Alarmanlage, wenn Du 20 Sekunden vorher hörst, dass Du überfallen wirst? 

Zudem, wie willst Du denn einstellen, dass ein Fuchs die Anlage nicht auslöst?


----------



## allrounderab (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

kauf dir 1 oder 2 hunde, die schlagen zwar bei allem an, aber da muss wer schon schwere geschütze auffahren. ich empfehle schäferhund,dobermann oder rottweiler.:q:vik::q


----------



## Lucutus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

nen alter bissanzeiger auf nen bankstick und ein paar meter, mit nen blei gespannte schnur, die über den ba auf fuß höhe läuft.
ist günstig einfach und funzt !


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Kleine Gasknarre (erster schuss Platzpatrone danach "scharf") und einen Tele-Schlagstock und du bist auf der sicheren seite !

Bin selbst schon in der situation gewesen, 5 Leute.. kamen um 2 Uhr nachts ans Zelt.. 2 vors Zelt der rest zum Pod und Co.

Erster Schuss mit ner Platzpatrone und weg warn sie..


Ist zwar sehr Radikal sich so zu bewaffnen, ist aber das einzige was im zweifelsfall hilft, was bringt es dir wenn du 30 Sekunden vorher weist das jetzt 5 Leute auf dich zukommen..

Mit Pfefferspray machste da nichtmehr viel..

Tl.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Kleine Gasknarre (erster schuss Platzpatrone danach "scharf") und einen Tele-Schlagstock und du bist auf der sicheren seite !



Jau. Erklär uns doch mal, wie Du mit 17 in den legalen Besitz einer Gaspistole gekommen bist, und wie Du es geschafft hast den kleinen Waffenschein zu bekommen, um die Pistole auch führen zu dürfen.
Dass Du mit dem führen eines Teleskop-Schlagstockes ebenfalls gegen das Waffengesetz verstößt, ist Dir schon klar ?

Mit einem solchen Unsinn steht man selbst viel näher mit einem Bein vor Gericht, als irgendwelche nächtlichen Unholde.



@pkdbommel

Wenn die Gegend so unsicher ist, bleib nachts vom Wasser weg. 

Das ist der beste, sicherste und legalste Tip.


----------



## Marc 24 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



pkdbommel schrieb:


> bei uns wurden jetzt schon paar überfälle auf angler gemacht.



Dann würde ich schonmal nicht mehr alleine angeln Nachtangeln gehen, soviel steht fest. 
Über dies hinaus könnte man noch "zur Abschreckung" einen Bewegungsmelder anbringen. Das macht die "Verbrecher" vielleicht unsicher, wenn sie plötzlich angestrahlt werden. 
Bei ebay habe ich nun einfach den erstbesten mal genommen, es gibt sicher auch noch besseres. Da musst du dich mal ein bisschen umsehen .

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-Eingangsleuchte-mit-IR-Bewegungsmelder-mit-Batterien-Lampe-Leuchte-mit-LEDs-/160774235457?pt=DE_M%C3%B6bel_Wohnen_Wandleuchten&hash=item256ee42541


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

im ulmer raum, wurden ganze seen abgeräumt in ner nacht.

die gewässer waren meistens,gross und sehr voll mit karpfenangler.

die jungs kunschaften die gewässer des öffteren aus,wo wie ,was (fluchtwege,wie werden die zelte aufgebaut u.s.w.


als es pasiert ist,hats geregnet die meisten habsens gar nicht mitbeckommen.

als plötzlich einer rief tackelklau,die verfolgung aufgenommen aber die jungs waren schneller.


ein paar wochen später wurde, das tackel bei ebay angeboten.
 ende der geschichte, mit hängen und würgen hat die polizei die garage mit tackel sichergestellt(die jungs hätten sich ihr tackel mit gewallt geholt.


die läute was sowas machen sind profis,mindestens 4 mann 1,90m und schultern wie ein bär .


3 stehn am zelt,und hauen dich ko wen du mucken machst der rest räumt ab.


in einem fall hat das mit dem abräumen nicht geklappt ,tags über sind 5 mann immer am see herum gelaufen alles angeschaut.

das ist nem bekannten spanisch vorgekommen,also frau angerufen und der hund wurde in der dämmerung gebracht.

als es soweit war mit dem klau,wurde die zelt türe aufgemacht  und der hund durfte auf jagt gehn  
 seit dem waren diese jungs nie mehr an diesem gewässer.



bewegungs,alarmanlage bringt nix ,bis du das regestrierst ist es zuspät.


das beste ist diese seen meiden ,oder nen hund dabei haben.

ist traurig das man  nicht mehr bei seinem hobby sicher ist, wird immer mehr kommen.


karpfenangler investieren sehr viel geld,und das ist solchen jungs bewusst die suchen sich die  die seen aus und schlagen zu.


----------



## Aurikus (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Es ist über allem Maße traurig, dass man sich überhaupt über sowas Gedanken machen muss!!!
Ich würde auch sagen, dass ein Hund die Beste Alternative ist!!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Sich, seine Rechte und sein Eigentum schützen oder gar verteidigen zu wollen, ist zunächst mal ein Gedanke, der in Ordnung geht.
Angeln soll aber doch Spaß sein! 
_Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit so groß ist_, daß es Theater gibt, bleibt man solchen Gewässern besser fern.
Nicht nur, weil's eskalieren kann, auch weil jegliche Freude & Entspannung doch für'n Ar$ch ist, selbst wenn dann gar nix passiert.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Kleine Gasknarre (erster schuss Platzpatrone danach "scharf") und einen Tele-Schlagstock und du bist auf der sicheren seite !



Hallo,

wie von Ralle bereits angesprochen machst Du Dich damit strafbar ....

Gut da magst Du entgegenhalten - dass Du nicht erwischt worden bist aber ...

Ich bin der Meinung Du hast trotz deiner Waffe "Glück" gehabt, dass hätte auch anders ausgehen können und wenn sich ein Schuß löst und Du verletzt einen von denen dann stehen fünf Aussagen gegen eine - mal schaun wem der Richter glaubt vorallem wenn Du die Waffe unberechtigt geführt hast ... Lohnt es sich dafür ins Gefängnis zu wandern?

Zudem bin ich mir sicher, dass sich solche Leute, die oft "nicht viel zu verlieren haben", mit solchen Waffen nicht lange abschrecken lassen und dann auch "aufrüsten" und dann geht es nicht mehr darum, dass Du im Zweifelsfall eine gebrochene Nase hast sondern dass man Dir ein paar Kugeln irgendwo rausholen muß oder dass es dafür dann schon zu spät ist. 

Ganz davon abgesehen würde die Polizei, wenn sich Waffenbesitz bei Anglern "einbürgern" würde dann vermutlich verstärkt "Razien" bei Anglern bzgl. Waffenbesitz machen wenn das öffentlich wird und Steitigkeiten zwischen den Anglern z.B. um einen Futterplatz könnten bewaffnet auch einen anderen Ausgang nehmen weil sich manche mit Waffe unheimlich stark fühlen ...

Das ist keine Spaß oder irgendwelche Kinofilme sondern bitterer Ernst!!!

Das wäre eine Entwicklung wo ich ehrlich gesagt Angst bekomme und für mich ein Grund wäre, das Angeln bleiben zu lassen!!!


Gruß Peter


----------



## pkdbommel (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

danke für die antworten. also der bewegungsmelder ist schon gut, hab mir eben fensteralarm gekauft. das problem ist ja das die nicht an einem gewässer auftauchen. und nachts meiden als karpfenangler, ist schwer. ich will ja nur kurz zeithaben um die polizei zu rufen, die sind innerhalb 10 minuten da. grad am wochenende nen einsatz am see gehabt. da haben vier leute so um die 20 jahre alt zwei angler angegriffen. ich versteh sowas nicht. und zu ner knarre würde ich nicht greifen. hab zwar selber eine( auch mit waffenschein) aber nachher bin ich der dumme, weil die gegenüber eine scharfe waffe ziehen. und für nen hund hab ich unter der woche keine zeit. also werd ich mal versuchen mit banksticks und schnur die fensteralarme um das camp aufzustellen. und vors zelt so einen bewegungsmelder. vll werd ich mir dann noch cs gas kaufen, aber auch nur im notfall verwenden. aber es ist schwer ruhig zu bleiben wenn man bedenkt was das zeug kostet, mein rodpod hab ich schon immer mit zwei bivypegs und einem gummispanngurt gesichert. meine delkims habe ich ziemlich sensibel eingestellt, so das ich sofort merke wenn da einer dran ist.
ich hoffe bei euch ist es ruhiger.
mfg bommel


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

@ bommel

Das mit den Bißanzeigern ist zwar ganz nett wird aber vermutlich nur die Angreifer "in die Flucht" schlagen die "Anfänger" sind und nur schnell das Zeug klauen wollen und einer direkten Konfrontation aus dem Wege gehen und Du fühlst Dich evtl. (trügerisch)  sicherer. 

Ob Du, wenn der "Alarm" losgeht, wirklich noch Zeit hast die Polizei zu rufen wenn die bemerkt haben, dass sie gerade was ausgelöst haben was man an der Schnur ja sieht ist die eine Frage und die andere ist wie willst Du vorgehen wenn Alarm ist. Sofort die Polizei anrufen ohne zu wissen ob es ein Fehlalarm z.B. durch ein Tier, anderen Anlger oder "Badegast" ist und nach wieviel Fehlalarmen die Polizei noch kommt oder sicherheitshalber erst mal nachschauen und den Jungs vermutlich in die Arme laufen weil sie sich beeilt haben aufgrund des "Alarms" ....

Wenn ich an einem See wirlich bedenken hätte würde ich dort nicht mehr hingehen!! Wenn doch dann nur in einer größeren Gruppe und/oder einem Hund. 

Wenn es eine Alaramanlage sein soll dann würde ich nur Bewegungsmelder verwenden, auch wenn die teurer sind. Die haben einen größeren "Radius", produzieren zwar auch Fehlalarme lassen sich richtig aufgestellt nicht so leicht umgehen denn manche kennen das Spiel mit den Bißanzeigern schon oder haben dich gar beim Aufbau beobachtet und vorallem merkst nur Du dass was los ist und kannst Dich (mit Glück) evtl. "verziehen" und dann aus sicherer Entfernung die Polizei anrufen. 

Da viele dieser "Überfälle" mit Booten von der Seeseite erfolgen weil man da schnell das Pod einsammeln kann und wieder weg ist wird man um einen Bewegungsmelder auf der Seeseite ohnehin nicht umhinkommen es sei denn Du willst im Wasser vor deinem RodPod Schnüre spannen.

Das mit dem Gas würde ich aber bleiben lassen. Wenn das mehrere Leute sind hast Du damit sowieso keine Chance und wenn Du das Gas rausholst holt der vielleicht sein Messer oder sein Knarre raus und wenn der Wind nicht richtig steht oder zu weit weg ist kannst Du das sowieso vergessen ....


Gruß Peter


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Naja - dafür wird sich wohl niemand extra einen Hund holen, aber da ich mein Baby (s. Profilbild) schon habe, nehme ich es zum Angeln natürlich auch mit.

Belgischer Schäferhund - reicht völlig und er meldet mir nachts sogar Radfahrer auf der anderen Rheinseite, wenn ich ihn per Kommando in den "Aufpass-Modus" bringe!

Ist gerade nachts schon ein sehr angenehmes Gefühl & zu 99 % machen komische Gestalten schon kehrt, wenn der nur mal kurz laut gibt.

Im Normalfall kommt keiner nachts näher als 30 m an mich ran, ohne dass der Hund es mitbekommt & brav Meldung macht!

...und es gibt viele komische Gestalten. die nachts am Rhein bei Köln rumschleichen - auch wenn die meisten harmlos sind - mit Hund habe ich da stets meine Ruhe!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Meine biologische Alarmanlage!

:q:vik:#6

...wenn einer Nachts unbemerkt & unbeschadet bis an die Angeln kommt, DANN hat er sie auch verdient!


----------



## Captain.Chaos (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

mich würde interessieren, ob die betroffenen seen umzäunt waren oder "offen" sind?!


----------



## Aldaron (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Ich muss hier mal was loswerden zu einer Gaswaffe. 

Vom sogenannten führen redet hier niemand. Denn er trägt sie nicht im holster am gürtel. Denn nur dann führt man eine waffe. 

Die waffe im waffenkoffer aufzubewahren und in der tasche liegen zuhaben, ist erlaubt. Solange man 18 jahre ist. Auch ohne diesen sog. Kl waffenschein. Denn dieser schein berechtigt einen nur dafür die waffe auf einen privaten ndstück sie zu führen. 

Wenn sie beim angeln aber im koffer liegt. Und man sie bei gefahr rausholt und damit pfeffer verschießt oder cs gas ist das notwehr bzw. Notstand. 

Es muss halt das geringste mittel gewählt werden was einen zur verfügug steht. Und verhältnismäßig ist. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte bisschen klarheit schaffen


Sry für tippfehler, ich habe es vom handy gepostet


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

@ aldaron

Barsch ist 17 Jahre - da liegt das Problem.

Zweitens willst Du bei jedem Geräusch das Ding rausholen und damit vor dein Zelt gehen - ob da eine Notstandssituation gegeben ist da bin ich mir nicht sicher ... Wenn Du ohne Waffe nachschaust stellt sich die Frage ob Du Zeit genug hast nach dem Erkennen der "Gefahrsitutation" diese noch aus dem Zelt zu holen ...

Drittens stellt sich die Frage, ob man bei mehreren "Zeugen" auch beweisen kann dass man in Notwehr gehandelt hat

Viertens und für mich der wichtigste Grund gegen Waffen - wie oben schon geschrieben dürfte man mit Waffen eine Spirale der Gewalt in Gang setzen ...

Sobald man eine Waffe in der Hand hat ist das immer ein sehr schmaler Grad den man beschreitet. In vielen Ländern sind die Waffengesetze deutlich "lascher" wie bei uns und ich glaube nicht, dass es dort weniger Straftaten gibt - im Gegenteil  ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Chemtrails (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

einfach BearSpray kaufen, erzeugt eine 5m Wand aus Reizgas, danach mit dem Totschläger auf Arme und Beine Schlagen bis die Polizei kommt :vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYUpkFbyKiY&feature=related

damit sollten auch 5 Leute problemlos zu stoppen sein.
ist ja kein 0815 billig spray..... die normalen Pfefferspray taugen ja nicht wurst inne Suppe.... da brennt einem höchstens nach dem Kampf das Gesicht....


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> einfach BearSpray kaufen, erzeugt eine 5m Wand aus Reizgas, danach mit dem Totschläger auf Arme und Beine Schlagen bis die Polizei kommt :vik:



und was machst Du wenn Du "Gegenwind" hast oder der andere eine Knarre ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

tu dies ganz einfach - mach dies ganz einfach.

Zu viele "ganz einfach" in euren Antworten.

Den "ganz einfachen" Dieb werdet Ihr schon durch ansprechen los , denjenigen dem der Unterschied zwischen der Strafe wg. Diebstahl und schwerer Körperverletzung egal ist sicher nicht.

Und Hund ? Meiner würde jeden anfallen der sich mir Nachts zu sehr von hinten nähert.(Da ist er dann leider nicht so gut erzogen das er mein Kommando abwartet)
Und dann ?
Dann kommt aus 5 Kehlen ein :
"Wir hatten ein bissel getrunken und sind dann auf die Idee gekommen dort baden zu wollen"  - und schon hat man ein arges Problem und sitzt beim Kadi auf der verkehrten Seite.

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für das Anwenden von Reizgas etc .... 

Einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe : 110 und die Profis kommen


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Kleine Gasknarre (erster schuss Platzpatrone danach "scharf") .


 

Mich würde mal inter.wie es mit ner Schreckschußwaffe möglich ist "Scharf" zu schiessen,du hast doch wohl nicht Durchgebohrt???

Oder schiesst du erst mit der Schreckschuss und hohlst dann ne richtige Kurzwaffe raus,38er??? oder schießt du mit der Futterschleuder zurück???

Ich frag nur rein aus inter.


|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Ich denke er meint mit "scharf" eine Gaspatrone.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Er meinte anscheinend erst Schreckschuss , danach Gas.

Gegen die Wolkenbildung und den Gegenwindaspekt hilft übrigens die Wahl der Waffe.
Ich war auch einmal auf so einen Waffentripp und faziniert von den Dingern.
Und einen sauberen ,stark gebündelten und weit reichenden Austrittstrahl erreicht man z.B. damit :

http://www.waffenfuzzi.de/gaswaffen/gaspistolen/roehm-derringer-gaspistole-9mm-rev.knall

Aber selbst bevor ich die benutzen würde , würde ich lieber abhauen und die Polizei rufen.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Also - erstmal ist im Ernstfall die "110" *IMMER* die beste Wahl!

Zudem schreckt alleine das Vorhandensein eines Hundes schon sehr gut ab!

Mein Hund ist so böse, wie ich ihn haben will - das hat viel Mühe und Zeit gekostet & er würde niemand anfallen, wenn ich das nicht will oder wenn er & ich nicht angegriffen werden!

Von all diesen Ratschlägen hinsichtlich einer "Selbst-Bewaffnung" möchte ich abraten - zudem ändert sich das Waffenrecht z Zt. schneller, als Polizeibeamte dazu geschult werden können --> da hat kaum einer noch den wirklichen Durchblick, wer gerade wann was darf!?!...leider auch die Polizei nicht wirklich, wie ich in meiner Rechtsreferendarzeit erfahren musste, als ich einige anglerspezifische Fragen mal den Beamten gestellt habe, die für die SCHULUNG im Waffenrecht bei der größten Polizeibehörde in NRW zuständig waren.



Aber - zum Angeln kann man unbesorgt auch mal ein Messer & einen ordentlichen Knüppel zum Fische betäuben & töten bei sich FÜHREN, der im Falle einer Notwehrlage dann auch mal anders zum Einsatz kommen könnte.......damit sollte alles gesagt sein!


Wer aber in einem "gefährlichen" Gebiet unterwegs ist, der sollte besser nicht alleine losziehen, immer ein Handy am Start haben (für die 110 !!!) & falls vorhanden entspannt ein Hund die Lage meiner Ansicht nach schon durch die bloße Anwesenheit eines Hundes (DAS ist zumindest meine Erfahrung nach über 30 Jahren angeln mit Hund!).

Ernie


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Ich glaube für jeden WBK Besitzer,oder Jagdscheininhaber...etc.bedeutet das Wort Scharf= ein Geschoß/Waffe die Geschosse in welcher größe/form auch immer auf entfernungen verschiesst.

Ich kenne keinen der zu einer Gaßpatrone "Scharf" sagt.

Mir soll das egal sein was hier jeder macht,mich würde nur inter.ob er seinen Lauf durchgebohrt hat,wenn ja dann empfehle ich ihn das Ding zu entsorgen bevor es ihm und die Ohren fliegt und er evtl.nie wieder Angeln....etc. geht.


|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Wieso? Lernen durch Schmerz. Bei einigen geht es nicht anders.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Gründler - keep cool - denke er meinte mit "scharf" sehr untechnisch dann eine Gaspatrone zu verschiessen, nachdem erst "nur" eine Platzpatrone drin war!

Vom Durchbohren rate ich auch ab - selbst wenn ein ordentlicher Lauf eingezogen wurde, sind diese Dinger für diese Druckverhältnisse VÖLLIG unbrauchbar & man hat da schnell mal ne Hand weniger, oder wenn´s nach hinten losgeht auch mal ein Gesicht weniger!

Das tut niemand, der halbwegs bei Verstand ist!!!

Ernie


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Ernie und @all

Mir ist es wirklich egal was hier jeder macht oder meint machen zu müssen,juckt mich nicht...und wenn ihr euch nen Panzer mitnehmt ist mir völlig egal.

Ich rate nur von solchen dingen ab wie zb. Durchbohren..etc.,und ob er nun mit Scharf Gas oder Blei meinte ist mir auch völlig egal (ich kenne unter Scharf nur eine bedeutung,und die ist dann auch Scharf).

Nur sollte man bedenken das es genug leute gibt die sich daraus evtl.selber in Probleme bringen,weil sie durch solche Sätze evtl.auf dumme Ideen kommen.

*Jeder ist für seinen Schuß verantwortlich!* Das gilt auch für leute ohne WBK...etc.


Ps: Auch wenn ich mich hier hier z.t. wiederspreche,ich rate nur vernünftigen Leuten zur einsicht,und wenn nicht,tja dann muss man fühlen,und dann ist es mir trotzdem egal ich habe ja wenigstens vorgewarnt,wenn schon dann besorgt euch was sicheres und nicht was,was einem selber gefährden kann.

|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso? Lernen durch Schmerz. Bei einigen geht es nicht anders.



Und dann ?

Dann kommt es zu dem von mir beschriebenen Szenario und alle "Angreifer" sind vorm Kadi nur noch harmlose Leute die ein bissel beschwipst genau an deiner Stelle baden gehen wollten.
Natürlich hindern die von dir zugefügten Verletzungen mindestens 2-3 der Jungs an der Aufnahme einer geregelten Arbeit.

Na, zumindest hat dann dein Leben einen Sinn - du weisst für wen du den einen Grossteil des Restes deines Lebens arbeiten gehst


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

@ Horst

Ich glaube das von Christian ist so zu verstehen, dass jeder der an einer Waffe "rumspielt" also aufbohrt und dabei zu schaden kommt aus dem Schmerz lernen soll ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

So meinte ich das.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

110 wählen??? erklärt dem telefondienst in der aufregung mal wo ihr euch gerade aufhaltet, und bis die da sind ist alles gelaufen!!!! hund??? leider hat nicht jeder die möglichkeit einen zu halten. Alarmanlage??? da lachen die jungs doch drüber. waffe?????? wird garantiert ein eigentor.
mein rat: gewalt ist keine lösung. gebt euren kram freiwillig raus, als zugabe würde ich noch mein geld, handy autoschlüssel und die ALARMANLAGE anbieten.


----------



## Chemtrails (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

aber das die 5 "Penner-Räuber-Assis" mal ne ladung Gas in die Fresse kriegen und am besten noch die ein oder andere Hand gebrochen wird, das ist das nicht Lernen-durch-Schmerz?

also ich bin fürs Bearspray, kann sich ja nicht jeder einen Kaukasischen Schäferhund zu legen.

einfach nicht alleine Angeln gehen.....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



christian36 schrieb:


> So meinte ich das.



Sorry - hatte das missverstanden.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> aber das die 5 "Penner-Räuber-Assis" mal ne ladung Gas in die Fresse kriegen und am besten noch die ein oder andere Hand gebrochen wird, das ist das nicht Lernen-durch-Schmerz?
> 
> also ich bin fürs Bearspray, kann sich ja nicht jeder einen Kaukasischen Schäferhund zu legen.
> 
> einfach nicht alleine Angeln gehen.....



Und wie beweist du hinterher deine Notwehrsituation ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Kleine Gasknarre (erster schuss Platzpatrone danach "scharf") und einen Tele-Schlagstock und du bist auf der sicheren seite !
> 
> Bin selbst schon in der situation gewesen, 5 Leute.. kamen um 2 Uhr nachts ans Zelt.. 2 vors Zelt der rest zum Pod und Co.
> 
> ...



Das ist der denkbar schlechteste Vorschlag. Was glaubst du, was dir passieren wird, wenn du als Knilch da mit 'nem Schlagstock oder 'ner Gasknarre rumfuchtelst? Du bekommst bestenfalls die Dresche deines Lebens. Am besten ist doch, allein schon der angestrebten Gemütlichkeit wegen, solche Plätze zu meiden. Ansonsten ist ein guter Hund immer 'ne Bank, oder du bist auch ein böser Junge und schlägst 'ne harte Rechte ganz ohne Teleskopschlagstock, aber das sollte man dir dann schon ansehen


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Natürlich meinte ich mit "Scharf"  Gaspatronen..

Was hier von einigen kommt ist echt ungelaublich, daran merkt man das sie selbst noch nie in einer solchen Situation gewesen sind..

-Polizei rufen ?

Wenn 5 Leute neben dir stehen, rufst du nicht mal eben die Polizei..

- Hund mitnemen ?

kaum jedmand hat seinen Hund beim fischen dabei.. zumindest nicht in meiner gegend, und selbst wenn ist man zeimlich am arsxx wenn der Hund dann mal auf die Angreifer losgeht..

- Wegrennen ?

Wie soll man wegrennen wenn 2 Leute mal direkt den Zelteingang versprerren.

------------------------

Das einzigste was in der Situation hilft ist ein Gasknarre.. lassen wir mein Alter und das waffenschein gedönse bei seite, zumal eine Gasknarre nun wirklich nicht als gefährliche "Waffe" einzustufen ist.. 


Tl.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Wie soll man wegrennen wenn 2 Leute mal direkt den Zelteingang versprerren.



Wenn also jemand in deinem Zelteingang steht willst Du, nachdem Du gerade "aufgewacht" bist nach deiner Waffen kramen ihm damit Angst machen und wenn er nicht wegläuft abfeuern ??

Wieviel von dem Gas wirst Du dann nach vorsichtiger Schätzung selber abbekommen und was glaubst Du stellen dann die anderen, so er nicht alleine gekommen ist, mit Dir an ?

Es mag Situationen geben, wo eine Gaspistole "gefahrlos einsetzbar" ist, wobei das jederzeit nach hinten losgehen kann, falls einer von Jungs ebenfalls eine Waffe hat. Aber das ist sicher keine ...

Ich möchte Dich nicht "verteufeln" - ich war auch mal 17 Jahre und hätte vermutlich das gleiche geantwortet.

Nur wenn man etwas älter wird denkt man halt evtl. einmal öfters drüber nach ...


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand in deinem Zelteingang steht willst Du nach deiner Waffen kramen ihm damit Angst machen und wenn er nicht wegläuft abfeuern ??
> 
> Wieviel von dem Gas wirst Du dann nach vorsichtiger Schätzung selber abbekommen und was glaubst Du stellen dann die anderen, so er nicht alleine gekommen ist, mit Dir an ?
> 
> ...





Was ich hier schreibe ist nicht ausgedacht sondern wirklich passiert.. 

Das man im Zelt das Gas selbst abbekommt ist klar, deswegen auch die Platzpatrone, und eben diese hat in meinem fall ausgereicht um die Situation zu klären..

Tl.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Was ich hier schreibe ist nicht ausgedacht sondern wirklich passiert..
> 
> Das man im Zelt das Gas selbst abbekommt ist klar, deswegen auch die Platzpatrone, und eben diese hat in meinem fall ausgereicht um die Situation zu klären..
> 
> Tl.



und was wenn Du das nächste mal nicht auf so einen "Angsthasen" triffst bzw. wenn der weis was Du da für eine Waffe Du hast und sich auf Dich stürzt 

Dann schaust Du richtig alt aus ... Denn dann geht es nicht mehr darum nur dein Takle zu klauen sondern dann machen Sie dich so richtig fertig weil Du sie angegriffen hast und Du hast Glück wenn Du mit dem Leben davon kommst ...

Ist es Dir das wert für ein paar Sekunden  "Bruce Willis Feeling" ?


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der erste springt erschrocken raus und die vier anderen stürmen rein. Und nu? Sorry, aber Dir gehört der Arsch versohlt bis Du nicht mehr sitzen kannst und dann Dein Angelzeug eingesperrt. Ein 17jähriger Möchtegern mit Null Ahnung der mit einer Waffe rumhantiert, nur weil er zu borniert ist das Gewässer zu meiden.
> Ja sag mal gehts noch?!



Mit der Argumentation wirst Du vermutlich niemand überzeugen, dass er im Unrecht ist sondern eher das Gegenteil erreichen ...


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir ein paar, das ganze driftet hier in die völlig falsche richtung, das hat nichts mit "bruce willis Feeling" zutuhn sondern mit selbstverteidigung..



Ich freue mich zwar für Dich, dass es das erste mal geklappt - Allerdings scheinst Du dadurch den Ernst der Lage etwas zu verkennen und meinen, dass es das nächste mal wieder so läuft.



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Es war nicht einer sondern gleich 5 wenn du mal genauer lesen würdest..



Weil es eben 5 waren zumindest hast Du es so geschrieben würde ich erst recht auf solche "Heldentaten" verzichten. 



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Ihr würdet also lieber warten bis die Zelttür aufgeht 2 leute reinstürmen und euch Ko schlagen.. ?


#

Sagt wer? 

Wenn die erste Zielsetzung von den Jungs ist, die zu verprügeln lassen sie sich im Normalfall von einer Schreckschußpistole auch nicht aufhalten. Da wird z.B. zuerst das Zelt mir Dir innen drinn zusammengefaltet und dann ...

Wenn es aber nur das Ziel war dein Zeug zu klauen und einer reinkommt um dich nur "in Schach halten" und Du schießt und verletzt ihm vielleicht auch noch wird die Sache vermutlich aus dem Ruder laufen und dann kannst Du reden was Du willst und es wird vermutlich "nur" mit KO-Schlagen nicht abgehen.

Lass Dich nicht davon blenden weil es mal mit dem Vertreiben geklappt hat!


Gruß Peter


----------



## BARSCH123 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Sie lassen sich mitsicherheit aufhalten, man sollte ja auch nicht direkt auf eine Person ziehlen sondern das Gas weit streuen..  

Ein schuss mit einer Gaspatrone und der Angelplatz ist weiträumig nichtmehr betretbar aufgrund den reizgases.. und wärenddessen, ist dein angelzeug schonmal sicher und man hat zeit zum wegglaufen und die polizei zu alamieren.. 

Ich bin ja nicht dafür die Angreifer wild über den Haufen zu schiesen oder ein bischen mit dem Ding rumzufuchteln und sich "stark" zu fühlen..

Sondern mit solch einem teil kann man sich gewaltig zeit und sicherheit verschaffen..

Tl.


----------



## cyberpeter (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Sie lassen sich mitsicherheit aufhalten, man sollte ja auch nicht direkt auf eine Person ziehlen sondern das Gas weit streuen..
> 
> Ein schuss mit einer Gaspatrone und der Angelplatz ist weiträumig nichtmehr betretbar aufgrund den reizgases.. und wärenddessen, ist dein angelzeug schonmal sicher und man hat zeit zum wegglaufen und die polizei zu alamieren..



Soweit die Theorie ...

Das setzt aber voraus, dass Du nicht geschlafen hast und schon außerhalb deines Zeltes bist also die Angreifer schon lange vorher gehört hast und dass natürlich kein Wind geht erst recht nicht in deine Richtung, dann kann man sich vermutlich damit einen gewissen Vorsprung verschaffen ... 

Vermutlich dehalb weil dafür wirklich alles optimal laufen muß. Wenn nicht hast Du die Situation unnötig angeheizt und mußt vermutlich den Preis für dein Reizgas bezahlen ...




BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht dafür die Angreifer wild über den Haufen zu schiesen oder ein bischen mit dem Ding rumzufuchteln und sich "stark" zu fühlen..



Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber ich sehe aufgrund deiner "Antworten" dass Du dir nicht wirklich Gedanken machst weil Du anscheinend auf dein Glück "vertraust".


----------



## marcus7 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alarmanlage*

Hier ist ja eine Diskussion entbrannt|kopfkrat.

Ich finde es jetzt nicht unbedingt so tragisch, wenn sich wer im Ernstfall verteidigen will.
Würd ich glaub ich auch versuchen in so einer Situation.

Einfach den Leuten alles in die Hand drücken kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein...
Damit lockt man ja nur noch mehr von dem Gesindel an, wenn jeder es denen so leicht macht...

lg


----------

